# Tesla Powered BMW E31 8 Series



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

So some of you might already know about my E31 conversion as it's been going on 3 years now! Currently running a Siemens 1pv5135 motor and DIY inverter and 6 speed manual gearbox. Has been running very well the last few months but with the Tesla components becoming available and my work on the open source control boards progressing nicely I've decided to convert the E31. Again.

I had originally thought to use the small high efficiency drive unit but decided to go all in and put in the Large rear unit for 450hp+ 

Going to be getting some help and the use of a workshop and vehicle lift for the drive unit install as it will need some serious work done to the rear subframe and boot floor. Once the drive unit is in then I can start putting some batteries into that nice big empty engine compartment. Should make quite a fun car and test bed for the open source control board. Stay tuned


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> I had originally thought to use the small high efficiency drive unit but decided to go all in and put in the Large rear unit for 450hp+


I'm really looking forward to this build... my money is on 600HP which it will hit just before the motor melts


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> I'm really looking forward to this build... my money is on 600HP which it will hit just before the motor melts


Keep in mind that even a "real" Tesla with dual motors won't do more than around 500HP because the batteries won't provide more power than that. A lot of people were bummed because the total HP should have been over 600HP between the front and rear drivetrains but you can't actually get that. So, one of the biggest hurdles in such a project is figuring out how to get that much power out of the battery pack itself. 500HP is about 373kw or right around 1000A. There aren't too many packs that'll handle 1000A for very long. Racing people have them but then they use packs with high surge capacity and not quite as much longevity. 

That's a long way of saying: I'm looking forward to seeing how he plans on getting that much power out of a battery pack. That'll have to be some pack!


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

CKidder said:


> That's a long way of saying: I'm looking forward to seeing how he plans on getting that much power out of a battery pack. That'll have to be some pack!


Agreed, it's a system wide challenge, but given Sasha's Evora has already hit 450HP with a single motor and Volt pack, I'm confident the open source system will deliver a lot more when coupled with a suitable battery


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess my better place Fluence pack might come up a bit short


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm hitting 1200 amps and 340 v with my "most of a Volt" pack

I expect that 

(1) Jack will be able to pull a lot more out of the Tesla pack - for a short time and the pack probably won't last 200,000 miles being treated like that

(2) Jack will be able to get a LOT more than 600 Hp out of that motor - with the same provision - for a short time and the motor probably won't last 200,000 miles being treated like that

Tesla has to be careful - they are expecting 999 out of 1000 people to be able to get 200,000 miles

We - as "Enthusiasts" are willing to accept much worse results - in exchange for more power


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I second 1200 + amps out of a volt pack, only in my case it is 1/2 voltage and the halves are paralleled.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Duncan said:


> I'm hitting 1200 amps and 340 v with my "most of a Volt" pack
> 
> I expect that
> 
> ...


You're right, you can get 1200A out of the average battery pack. The issue with that is twofold. One, the battery has some effective resistance itself and this will cause the pack to sag when you draw a lot of power. And two, its not particularly good on the battery to draw it too heavily (chemical and mechanical damage may result). I've seen plenty of graphs of the Tesla battery pack when doing hard accelerations. They sag that pack pretty heavily when drawing 1000A. So, I wonder what your "most of a volt pack" does when you draw 1200A. There's no way I'd believe you're still seeing 340V when you do that. It's pretty likely it sags by many 10's of volts. I wouldn't even doubt it if you said it sags to 280V or less. To some extent that's OK. Like I said, Tesla packs sag *heavily* when you draw on them hard. It isn't as heavy a sag as you see with lead acid batteries but lithium cells certainly do sag. 

I'd be interested to hear how those volt cells hold up in the long run. It's always a bit of a gamble but maybe they'll do fine and I'll be surprised.


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

CKidder said:


> You're right, you can get 1200A out of the average battery pack. The issue with that is twofold. One, the battery has some effective resistance itself and this will cause the pack to sag when you draw a lot of power. And two, its not particularly good on the battery to draw it too heavily (chemical and mechanical damage may result). I've seen plenty of graphs of the Tesla battery pack when doing hard accelerations. They sag that pack pretty heavily when drawing 1000A. So, I wonder what your "most of a volt pack" does when you draw 1200A. There's no way I'd believe you're still seeing 340V when you do that. It's pretty likely it sags by many 10's of volts. I wouldn't even doubt it if you said it sags to 280V or less. To some extent that's OK. Like I said, Tesla packs sag *heavily* when you draw on them hard. It isn't as heavy a sag as you see with lead acid batteries but lithium cells certainly do sag.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how those volt cells hold up in the long run. It's always a bit of a gamble but maybe they'll do fine and I'll be surprised.


I had experimented with Kokam LiPo 85Ah and they sag for cca 8% at 225A when charged to 4V/cell, which is the max i dare to load them. I think that is quite good for such a small cell! 
Also i have made one cell of 48P1S panasonic NCR18650PF. So some 134Ah cell in effect. They show 13% voltage drop at same load. I put it in my car in series with kokams. Liions have more Ri and it shows with load. When i remove my foot however they bounce back to 3.9V/cell without significant effect. No significant temp increase too. They are just softer...


A


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Ooooh- subscribe me for this one! Cheering from the sidelines!


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

jackbauer said:


> I guess my better place Fluence pack might come up a bit short


Didn't Better Place use the same pack used in the 2014 Chevy Spark, A123 modules?

Jeff


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

DrJeff said:


> Didn't Better Place use the same pack used in the 2014 Chevy Spark, A123 modules?


No, the Renault Fluence used the first generation Nissan Leaf modules.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

arber333 said:


> Also i have made one cell of 48P1S panasonic NCR18650PF. So some 134Ah cell in effect. They show 13% voltage drop at same load. I put it in my car in series with kokams. Liions have more Ri and it shows with load. When i remove my foot however they bounce back to 3.9V/cell without significant effect. No significant temp increase too. They are just softer...
> A


Tesla's 100kWh packs in the P100D are producing 1500A at max discharge.
That means about 17a from each of the 8256 cells.
With a DCIR of 40 mOhm each, a volt sag of 0.68 v per cell , or 65 volts on the full 96S pack...so 335 volts theoretically ! 
..which would mean 500+ kW , or 670 bhp !


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Large drive unit all set for it's trip to my friend's workshop for installation in the E31


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Panzer and Tesla large drive unit delivered to my friend Dave's workshop today. The hard work starts tomorrow but having access to a vehicle lift and other equipment is amazing.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMPMfgUA3wI


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

So it turned out we can't use the E31 rear subframe with the Tesla motor. Luckily, we can use an E34 subframe :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBHzNH337t4


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Video from Day 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBHzNH337t4


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Mega progress today with the E31 Tesla drive unit swap. Both the modified E34 subframe and the drive unit fit with only needing to cut out the spare wheel well. Custom subframe mounts will allow us to bolt up to the exisiting factory mounting points.

this thing might just work


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Video of Day 3 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1gsACptf5M


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, thats amazing. I'd never dare to take a car apart that much 

I'm really stunned that it all fits UNDER the boot.


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Awesome! I hope you fill the tunnel with batteries! 

An E31 with a 60/40 rearward weight bias would be the bomb!


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Few more pictures from today. I'm still getting grinder dust out of my nose.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Working on new subframe to mount the Tesla drive unit : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6TSMvFThrc


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

May be I missed why, but why ditch the rubber sub-frame mounts? With the conversions and builds I'm working on, it's a constant struggle to limit the extraneous noises that come up with the ICE no longer in the picture. In your case, you might have a big increase in tire and road noise transferred to the unibody and cabin without these rubber mounts


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Preparing an early Christmas present for Der Panzer...

Tesla Front Junction Box, DCDC, PTC Heater, Air Con Compressor, Battery Heater... and from Anne at New Electric, two Tesla battery modules 

Let the open source mayhem continue


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

How does the PTC heater work? 

Notice they have CAN connections.

The water heater seems to just be PWM control.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Massive thank you to Kevin and Anne and everyone who has supported me both on the Tesla stuff and on the Panzer build. Probably have more Tesla parts in this car than any other non Tesla car ..... that doesn't really make sense.....sorry 12 hour day of Panzer just ending

Random fact : got a message on youtube saying I should be burned at the stake. Guess that means I'm doing something right


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking smart. How low/high is the motor relative to the body underside? Can't see through the tray obviously. I'm wondering if you can fit an under tray/diffuser for aerodynamic and protective reasons. Had you thought of that?

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Drum roll .......
....it fits

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KECMcUz2WQ


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Great milestone. Well done. Are you having custom drive shafts made?

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## Coolohm (Oct 15, 2017)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to an amazing donation from New Electric Amsterdam I am now the proud daddy of two Tesla battery modules. I threw together a quick circuit for the Arduino Due based on the great work by EVTV and Colin Kidder and was able to read out the cell voltages and temperature sensors. https://github.com/collin80/TeslaBMS

The plan is to use 10 or 11 of these in the car for around 50 - 55kwh of battery. Two down, another 8 to find

Also picked up custom made hubs to allow the BMW half shafts to bolt up to the Tesla drive unit. These are based on the Tesla cups and before everyone jumps on the bandwagon telling me how they will blow up my car, house and cat let me assure you this is not an amateur hour special. Yes, before I REALLY lean on it I will get a set made out of a single piece of steel. But here's the thing : I don't know if the car will even move 3 feet with the open source logic board so let's take a few baby steps before hitting the drag strip


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> Also picked up custom made hubs to allow the BMW half shafts to bolt up to the Tesla drive unit


They look amazing!


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

https://youtu.be/qBe6k5Bl72g


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hands up for E39 Rex


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Putting the REx in a trailer would be cool, then you could tow it with any of your vehicles


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

So today we installed the GAZ coilover struts and mountings and the driveshaft hubs. I'm coughing up grinder dust right now so short update

And of course the video :
https://youtu.be/U6yQv7Zzud8


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

More progress today. Boot floor in, located the 10kw Tesla charger and HVJB. And, the drive shafts fit

https://youtu.be/yXvVUzJsz64


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Making good progress. Is there going to be too much weight in the rear? What distribution are you expecting?

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Big day today. First wheel spin and run of the Tesla drive unit in the E31.

https://youtu.be/YUNk_PIdp8E


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

That is so neat!
You could fit that to almost anything


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> Big day today. First wheel spin and run of the Tesla drive unit in the E31.


Congratulations, that is amazing! Love how quiet and smooth the drivetrain is


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> That is so neat!
> You could fit that to almost anything


It is tidy, but the fit is only easy into rear-wheel drive vehicle with a trailing or semi-trailing arm rear suspension; the motor will interfere with the control arms or subframe of almost any multi-link or double-A-arm suspension not designed specifically to accommodate this drive unit. That design is obsolete now, but was standard practice for rear-engined vehicles (especially VW) and for a few decades of rear-drive front-engine cars with IRS... such as BMW, Mercedes, Datsun, Toyota, etc.

It seems inevitable that someone will do a Datsun 510 - because everything get tried with a 510 by someone - but good 510 bodies are rare (they are all over four decades old now) and they are in demand for use with the original drivetrain configuration.


----------



## m.kozlowski (Jan 13, 2016)

European Ford Granada has almost the same rear suspension design, i'm still thinking about converting mine... But i'm good at mechanics and fabrication, less talented in elecronics


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

brian_ said:


> It is tidy, but the fit is only easy into rear-wheel drive vehicle with a trailing or semi-trailing arm rear suspension; the motor will interfere with the control arms or subframe of almost any multi-link or double-A-arm suspension not designed specifically to accommodate this drive unit. That design is obsolete now, but was standard practice for rear-engined vehicles (especially VW) and for a few decades of rear-drive front-engine cars with IRS... such as BMW, Mercedes, Datsun, Toyota, etc.


Disagree completely
The advantage of that design is that you only need mounting points for the cross beam
It would be a doddle fitting that in the back of almost any front or rear wheel drive car

All you need is lots of cutting discs and the correct attitude


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

That looks really nice. It also looks a lot like the back end of my Supra. Too bad my wife would be really angry if I went out and bought a Tesla drive unit and all the inverter bits after having spent so much on the wrecked Leaf. Guess I have to keep on the road I've laid out for myself.

B


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> ...
> The advantage of that design is that you only need mounting points for the cross beam
> It would be a doddle fitting that in the back of almost any front or rear wheel drive car
> 
> All you need is lots of cutting discs and the correct attitude


If all you need to cut out is some crossmember that's not bad (although more work than with semi-trailing arm setups like this older BMW), but when the cutting disks take off control arm mounts it's not quite a "doddle". 

In a Model S the motor sits between suspension mounting points, but remember that this is a wide car; those points are closer together in a smaller car.

I don't think Kevin or others have found putting a Tesla drive unit in to VW van to be trivial, either; they're getting there, but had to cut vehicle structure to get it in... and that's one of the easy semi-trailing arm designs (although they're converting to an aftermarket double-A-arm design as well).


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

I'm putting a tesla drive unit in the back of a 1969 Jaguar XJ6. Im aware it will be complicated to fit and i need to add an upper control arm. 
I think there are plenty of people facing this problem so soon enough solutions will abound, for now, a bit of positivity and can do attitude will have to do.

If i can get a good system for this, i think anyone can.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

brian_ said:


> I don't think Kevin or others have found putting a Tesla drive unit in to VW van to be trivial, either; they're getting there, but had to cut vehicle structure to get it in...


On the prototype VW Bus we cut one chassis cross member. However, we have realised that this is unnecessary and the next version will bolt on without any cuts.

The VW Beetle requires no cuts and as a non-car person I'd say it's trivial to fit a Tesla drivetrain... indeed, it was much easier than removing the old ICE components


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

In this episode we hack the Panzer over WiFi
https://youtu.be/25HzGP2PnOE


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

itchyback said:


> I'm putting a tesla drive unit in the back of a 1969 Jaguar XJ6. Im aware it will be complicated to fit and i need to add an upper control arm.


That will be interesting! 
If you have inboard brakes, this seems like the time to convert to outboard.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Picked up a new shifter today on ebay. Now just gotta make it talk to the inverter ...


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Coolant pipes and hv lines in. Getting closer to first roll.....


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

First roll of the Tesla Powered Panzer (TPP) :
https://youtu.be/G3wpNJGIny0


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

We be driving 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W345T2iOGz4


----------



## strathconaman (Nov 3, 2017)

brian_ said:


> the motor will interfere with the control arms or subframe of almost any multi-link or double-A-arm suspension not designed specifically to accommodate this drive unit.


Do you know the width of the motor? Did you measure prior to installation? 

I am wondering if it might fit in the back of a Porsche 996 widebody. There is a lot of room between the subframes, and LOTS of room behind them. Even if it had to be mounted a little way back, and a little more angle on the CV joints.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

strathconaman said:


> I am wondering if it might fit in the back of a Porsche 996 widebody. There is a lot of room between the subframes, and LOTS of room behind them. Even if it had to be mounted a little way back, and a little more angle on the CV joints.


The more recent rear-engine Porsches (since the 993, the first without semi-trailing arms) might be an unusually easy fit for a Tesla drive unit, among cars with multi-link rear suspensions, because they are already designed to clear a wide engine immediately behind the final drive housing.  Obviously, there's no crossmember right behind the axle line, but clearing the rear control arm inboard mounting points and their aluminum subframe is likely still a challenge.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

strathconaman said:


> Do you know the width of the motor?


There's a 3D scan of the 'large' drive unit on GrabCAD (here).

If you need more information then try asking Chris Hazell (here) who's using the 'large' drive unit in his 350Z project (here). You may find Damien's a little busy


----------



## Watt Neon (Jul 23, 2017)

Where are you guys getting the Tesla drive at a decent price? I can dam near buy a non wrecked Leaf for what the tesla drive is costing near me. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Watt Neon said:


> Where are you guys getting the Tesla drive at a decent price?


Have you contacted the vendors on the "Tesla Parts - Where To Buy" thread (here)?

If you add your location to your profile I may also be able to suggest some other vendors.


----------



## Watt Neon (Jul 23, 2017)

Will do. Thanks. Phoenix 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Watt Neon said:


> Will do. Thanks. Phoenix


Thanks... front drive unit advertised for 3100 USD in the classifieds (here) also check out the Facebook group (here) which often has bargains


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Bloody incredible- congratulations on a job very well done!


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Just back from a test drive


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

That makes it a 3 months conversion including HW development


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8bO4lB3rO8


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

https://youtu.be/HFg15QyVMgg


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very good 

I see there is "room for optimization" in the web interface. It's all going to happen.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing... love the sound as it's accelerating


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Panzer version of new digital dash for the Tesla drive unit


----------



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice. With the fixed gear ratio of the Tesla drive unit you can even display vehicle speed.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking at how to fit the Tesla charge port to the E31


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Tesla charge port fitted inside a cheap Dostar Type 2 connector housing. Worked out quite well. Just cut out the internals and turned the housing on the lathe to be a nice press fit on the Tesla o-ring so should be water tight.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Took a bit of an unexpected break thanks to two weeks in hospital. Getting back into things now so more updates on the Panzer hopefully starting next week. In the meantime, a hint on the next project .....


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

interesting to see how you did that dash looks great


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Tesla charge port fitted to the E31 today. Making progress

A step closer to the SuperCharger ...


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
That Looks Good.
Can you Build a Second Port with chademo in the Panzer?
Greetings Boxster-Warp


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

No need. I can just use a Tesla Chademo adapter


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Got something a little special for Der Panzer


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

that is going to give you plenty of Kw, but not alot of KwH.

You planning on using multiple packs?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Getting a first look at the Ampera pack : https://youtu.be/_h1nKa5fsSM


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Ampera pack BMS testing :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIPV2vqCpuM

Started pulling the pack apart today to get it ready to install in the car.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Der Panzer gets a few "Volts"
https://youtu.be/n9fBcAPrRgs


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Sequential Manual Tesla Panzer with Android


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

how does your gearbox do-hicky work?
I'd like to keep the original auto selector in my car, i had considered using a arduino with hall effect sensors to interface between the selector and motor.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

SMG shifter control circuit done.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally finished the front power box. Time go fit it, go charging and go drivin


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Panzer getting gas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qrLTbC2--U


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Some great Panzer updates on Damien's Patreon page 

Damien Maguire is creating Open Source Electric Vehicle Projects


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Testing time is here


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke4ba0F804o


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

You ofcourse forgot to mention all of this testing is being done on closed race course. 

Any plots of what the battery sags to?

It is starting too look real good.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Great update on Patreon (here) 

"That one pull bent a grade 8 12mm bolt about 10 degrees in the front motor mount."


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

So, some news. On the 18th June I'm taking the Panzer to a track day at Mondello Park. 

https://www.mondellopark.ie/


The organisers of the event are providing me with 3 phase power for charging so if this doesn't blow the drive unit nothing will


My plan is to use it as tuning session to dial in the parameters for different driving styles and requirements and of course post these on Github for people to use.



there will be lots of video and maybe even a live stream or two


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

How you going to be switching that three phase? Got a contactor or are you going to use the switch and serial monitor?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Big charge point


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Lots of stuff to get done. 30 days and counting :


http://trackdays.ie/


Need to find a tyre sponsor


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Please do take some logs then  

Wondering what the 'Thermal Power Limits' do, specifically will the modules back off them shelves when they get hot.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Latest update :
https://youtu.be/VIp0EwKfTB8


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Almost ready for the track day on Monday. Just need another 2 weeks to get the car ready


----------



## mario364 (Jul 23, 2015)

jackbauer said:


> Almost ready for the track day on Monday. Just need another 2 weeks to get the car ready


That must smell good when burning. 
 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> Almost ready for the track day on Monday. Just need another 2 weeks to get the car ready


semi slicks... just what I need when I'm filming from inside the car


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Fabulous day at the track today... and I suspect Damien will have some interesting video to share


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Has to be said. The E31 is one tough car


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

I really hope you are safe and sound Damien !!!

That looks ugly !!!

Best Regards
/Per


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

https://youtu.be/KgWfMMSd4Xo


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

We're all good and nothing major damaged on the car. Just the coilovers and the front bumper really.


One powerful car and one not very good driver


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

You break you rear shocks/springs?

Did you run a nice parameter set in the motor?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Both rear shocks are shot and need a new front bumper but nothing structural


Slow mo of the crash :
https://youtu.be/ttxN-Do9tfQ


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to an amazing donation from a youtube follower, I have a nosecone, rear bumper and both side skirts for the E31 Hope to have her back driving very soon......and no more crashes!


----------

